# first timer



## jamesstdhm (Feb 12, 2012)

im going to start a cycle soon. i have some sustanon 250, deca durabolin and trenbolone enanthate. also got some t3, clomid, and aridex coming. i planned on sustanon for my fisrt cycle by itsself. any suggestions will help.


im 5ft8in
205lbs
38yrs old
dont know bf% but i imagine around 25%


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jamesstdhm* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## jamesstdhm (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks pitt


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome!

Take your questions over to the Anabolic forum and you'll get some good advice.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 12, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## jamesstdhm (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks deadlifter


----------



## jamesstdhm (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry everyone. trying to get started here. kinda hard to navigate.


----------



## charley (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello!!!!!!!


----------



## brazey (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 13, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

See you found the appropriate place for your questions, good to have you here.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## tedtest (Feb 13, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## bushwacker (Feb 14, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## yetman (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome brah.


----------



## Kimi (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## effinrob (Feb 22, 2012)

welcome... just do the sus alone


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## cactus-pits (Mar 5, 2012)

welcome !


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## big jay 2424 (Mar 6, 2012)

welcome and good luck on your cycle


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

